# Spam.....  DO NOT RESPOND TO SPAMMERS ....



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2015)

Someone must have wrote a note to one or more of the spammers.......    NOT GOOD.....    DO NOT RESPOND TO THEM .......  

We now have 36 pages full of spam from over a 5 hour period....    

Will one of the mods please take a look and see if a PM or 2 was written to the spammers....  notify whom ever wrote it to stop....   they are creating more of a problem.....

The moderators will handle all spam.......


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2015)

There is software available to stop this crap.......  


https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=248042


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 24, 2015)

It wasn't me...


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> There is software available to stop this crap.......
> 
> 
> https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=248042


Car site I frequent uses the same software as this site. Hardly ever get spam bombed. Owner has mentioned this software...


----------

